# Resident Evil: Welcome to Raccoon City in der Filmkritik: Eine leblose Schelle für Horror- und Resi-Fans



## Maci Naeem (25. November 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Resident Evil: Welcome to Raccoon City in der Filmkritik: Eine leblose Schelle für Horror- und Resi-Fans* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Resident Evil: Welcome to Raccoon City in der Filmkritik: Eine leblose Schelle für Horror- und Resi-Fans*


----------



## TheRattlesnake (25. November 2021)

Hm. Hatte überlegt mir den im Kino anzusehen. Aber da die jetzt eh wieder zu sind hat sich das ja auch erledigt.
Werde mir dann wohl irgendwann mal die BD kaufen. Klingt aber schon so als ob sich meine Befürchtungen bewahrheiten. Für die Storys von zwei Spielen reicht ein Film eben nicht aus. Hätte als Serie mit ca. 10 Folgen sicherlich besser werden können.


----------



## LOX-TT (25. November 2021)

Alles wie bisher quasi, die brauchbaren Resi Filmchen sind Capcoms Animationsstreifen wie Degeneration etc


----------



## devilsreject (26. November 2021)

Ich muss sagen das ich jetzt umso gespannter bin. Fürs Kino reichts nicht, aber irgendwann wird der Film ganz sicher geschaut. Kann mir kaum vorstellen das es schlechter sit als die Milla Jokovich Teile, die waren nämlich absolut unterirdisch.


----------



## Christian Doerre (26. November 2021)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen das ich jetzt umso gespannter bin. Fürs Kino reichts nicht, aber irgendwann wird der Film ganz sicher geschaut. Kann mir kaum vorstellen das es schlechter sit als die Milla Jokovich Teile, die waren nämlich absolut unterirdisch.


Ich finde die Jovovich-Resi-Filme ja auch unfassbar schlimm, aber dieses Machwerk unterbietet die nochmal. Tu dir bitte selbst den Gefallen und gib kein Geld für Welcome to Raccoon City aus. Kein Kino, kein Blu-ray-Kauf, keine 99 Cent Leihgebühr bei Prime. Wenn der irgendwann mal bei Netflix oder gratis bei Prime oder wo auch immer ist und du den Film schaust, wirst du wissen, warum ich dir das nahegelegt habe.


----------



## Toni (26. November 2021)

Also als ich 9 Jahre alt war und mir mein Bruder Resident Evil mit der Milla gezeigt hat, fand ich das schon sehr gruselig und verstörend! Wobei mir am meisten der zerhackstückelnde Laser im Kopf geblieben ist. Vielleicht ward ihr schon zu alt, um diese Filme schätzen zu können


----------



## Gast1661893802 (26. November 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> Also als ich 9 Jahre alt war und mir mein Bruder Resident Evil mit der Milla gezeigt hat, fand ich das schon sehr gruselig und verstörend! Wobei mir am meisten der zerhackstückelnde Laser im Kopf geblieben ist. Vielleicht ward ihr schon zu alt, um diese Filme schätzen zu können


Ich fand sie durchaus unterhaltsam, betrachtet aus dem jeweiligen Zeitrahmen.
Für 9jährige aber sicher nichts. 😲

Nachdem ich letztens die RE Storyessenz auf Norddeutsch (YT) gesehen hatte wurden die sogar allesamt massiv aufgewertet. 🧐


----------



## TheRattlesnake (26. November 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> Also als ich 9 Jahre alt war und mir mein Bruder Resident Evil mit der Milla gezeigt hat, fand ich das schon sehr gruselig und verstörend! Wobei mir am meisten der zerhackstückelnde Laser im Kopf geblieben ist. Vielleicht ward ihr schon zu alt, um diese Filme schätzen zu können


Der erste Film war ja auch noch ganz OK. Der zweite ging auch noch aber danach wurde es immer dümmer.


----------



## MichaelG (26. November 2021)

Och ich finde die RE-Filme mit Milla nicht sooo schlecht. Es sind halt No Brain Actionfilme wo man lieber nicht nach Logiklücken sucht weil man sonst schnell in einem solchen Krater landen könnte. Daß sich die Filme nicht an der Storyline der Spiele bedient haben war mir auch relativ Wumpe.

Aber wer Avatar als Schrott ansieht bei dem nehme ich seine Bewertung nicht als meinen Maßstab an. Weil Avatar bildgewaltig ist (gut storytechnisch sicher keine Meisterleistung). Aber das Gesamtpaket incl. Sigourney Weaver hat für mich gepaßt.

Wo ich Bedenken habe ist, daß die zig Fortsetzungen die von Avatar geplant sind qualitativ nicht zu niedrig ausfallen. Man hätte lieber mit einem Avatar 2 planen sollen und nicht gleich (mal übertrieben) mit Avatar 2-10.


----------



## GoodnightSolanin (27. November 2021)

Schade eigentlich. Ich bin dieses Jahr spielerisch in die Reihe mit den Teilen 2, 7 und 8 eingestiegen und hatte viel Spaß, daher hab ich mir anhand der bisherigen Trailer eigentlich einen unterhaltsamen, leicht trashigen B-Horror-Movie erwartet, der ein bisschen stärker in Richtung Horror geht (gerade einer der letzten Trailer hat mir dieses Gefühl gegeben). Aber dann werde ich mir das wohl fürs erste sparen. ^^


----------



## Worrel (27. November 2021)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen das ich jetzt umso gespannter bin. Fürs Kino reichts nicht, aber irgendwann wird der Film ganz sicher geschaut. Kann mir kaum vorstellen das es schlechter sit als die Milla Jokovich Teile, die waren nämlich absolut unterirdisch.


Ich kann verstehen, warum man die _komplette _Milla Reihe nicht mag - da gibt's ja genug Gründe für
- verlangsamte Szene nochmal komplett in rückwärts zeigen;
- ihr in dem einen Film plötzlich übermenschliche Superkräfte verpassen;
- die dann weggenommen und wieder hinzugefügt werden können; 
- eine Armee an Millas als Cliffhanger, die dann mal eben in 10 Minuten komplett verheizt werden; 
- Pyramid head aus Silent Hill geklaut
...

Allerdings finde ich die ersten beiden auch jenseits vom Milla Bonus gut brauchbar.
Aus der Erinnerung heraus würde ich dem ersten wohl 8/10 und dem zweiten 7/10 Punkten geben.

Danach: -- nun ja, da wurde es auf verschiedenen Ebenen schon mal _sehr _billig: mal bei der Story, mal beim Schauspieltalent, mal bei der Cliffhanger Auflösung, mal bei der Kulissengestaltung ...


----------



## Gast1661893802 (27. November 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aber wer Avatar als Schrott ansieht bei dem nehme ich seine Bewertung nicht als meinen Maßstab an. Weil Avatar bildgewaltig ist (gut storytechnisch sicher keine Meisterleistung). Aber das Gesamtpaket incl. Sigourney Weaver hat für mich gepaßt.
> 
> Wo ich Bedenken habe ist, daß die zig Fortsetzungen die von Avatar geplant sind qualitativ nicht zu niedrig ausfallen. Man hätte lieber mit einem Avatar 2 planen sollen und nicht gleich (mal übertrieben) mit Avatar 2-10.


Du vergleichst wohl den falschen Avatar.
Gemeint ist mMn der:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vBj2jIy9P4A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



😏


----------



## MichaelG (27. November 2021)

Was isn das ???? Ein anderes Avatar ?? Den Film kenne ich nicht.


----------



## Worrel (27. November 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Was isn das ???? Ein anderes Avatar ?? Den Film kenne ich nicht.











						Avatar – Der Herr der Elemente – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## MichaelG (27. November 2021)

Ach Du liebe sch.... Dachte, daß der Name/Begriff patentrechtlich im Filmsektor irgendwie geschützt wäre. So ist die Verwechslungsgefahr ja extrem hoch. Daß sich irgendwelche Schrottmovies am Image des Originals sonnen ohne auch nur ansatzweise deren Qualität zu erreichen.


----------



## LOX-TT (27. November 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ach Du liebe sch.... Dachte, daß der Name/Begriff patentrechtlich im Filmsektor irgendwie geschützt wäre. So ist die Verwechslungsgefahr ja extrem hoch. Daß sich irgendwelche Schrottmovies am Image des Originals sonnen ohne auch nur ansatzweise deren Qualität zu erreichen.


Die Serie (2005) war vor dem 3D Blockbuster da, nix Original kopieren etc.


----------



## Worrel (27. November 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ach Du liebe sch.... Dachte, daß der Name/Begriff patentrechtlich im Filmsektor irgendwie geschützt wäre. So ist die Verwechslungsgefahr ja extrem hoch. Daß sich irgendwelche Schrottmovies am Image des Originals sonnen ohne auch nur ansatzweise deren Qualität zu erreichen.


Ich weiß zwar nix darüber, jenseits, daß es da was namens Avatar gibt, aber der Typ mit dem Pfeil auf der Stirn könnte einem kulturell schon mal aufgefallen sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (27. November 2021)

Ist irgendwie Richtung China? zu verorten. Mönche ?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (27. November 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ist irgendwie Richtung China? zu verorten. Mönche ?


Ne Fantasyserie Anime


----------



## Wynn (28. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wdb_mHUWDtQ:54

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



allein schon als 4 non blonde im trailer sang hatte ich ein bad feeling ^^


bezüglich avatar kam 2005 raus via nickelodon der anime war ganz cool der film meh





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Be5GjVsB3Bo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Lycaos (12. Januar 2022)

Ich denke, wir schweifen hier ein bisschen vom Thema ab... Nicht böse gemeint, aber theoretisch diskutieren wir hier über den neuen Resident Evil-Film.

Ich habe mir während dem Betrachten dieses, nun ja, Machwerks mehrfach an den Kopf gegriffen. Für mich persönlich fängt die Misere bereits bei der Auswahl der Schauspieler an. Keine/r passt wirklich zu seiner Rolle, angefangen mit Jill Valentine (jetzt mit brauner Hautfarbe und krausem/lockigem Haar, ursprünglich kaukasisch mit geradem Haar) über Albert Wesker (so sehr ich Tom Hopper mag seit Black Sails, zu dieser Rolle passt er einfach nicht - zu wenig Anführer, keine Spur der Arroganz, welche Wesker teilweise ausmachte) oder Claire Redfield (Aussehen passt mehrheitlich, aber ihre Art und Weise passt auch nicht wirklich zur originalen Figur)... Dann die Vermischung der Zeitströme, die Logiklöcher, Figuren, welche angeschnitten, aber nicht weiter erläutert werden (gutes Beispiel im Artikel: Lisa Trevor) und und und...

Es ist einfach sehr, sehr schade, weil man im Grunde genommen deutlich spürt, dass der Wille zu einer guten Umsetzung der Vorlage definitiv vorhanden gewesen ist. Aber die Umsetzung scheitert heftigst... Und mich persönlich würde es mal echt wundernehmen, woran dass es schlussendlich gelegen hat bzw, was die Gründe für dieses unausgegorene Mischmasch gewesen sind.

Fazit: Schade um die vergeudete Chance.


----------

